# 3 Failed IUIs - next steps



## clarabelle2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

We have just had our 3rd IUI fail and now I don't know if I want to continue with 3 more rounds of IUI or move on to DE or adoption. I am 43 (almost 44).

I don't want to give up, however, I don't know if it is worth it to continue and waste any more time. I can't take much more of these negative results.


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Clarabelle    to you.  The BFNs are so disheartening - I remember the feeling all too well.

I see that you have not done IVF.  Is there a reason for that, or just that they wanted to you do the three IUIs first?  HOw well have you responded to stimms so far?  I also did several IUIs and one IVF in my early 40s but was advised there was not much point in doing any more IVFs as I was a poor responder even on the maximum stimms.  So it was either DE, adoption or give up, and I could not face that.  We looked into adoption - you can go to an initial fact-finding meeting with no obligation, and that may be worth doing just to get a feeling for whether that is something you could contemplate if other options don't work out.  In our case we went down the DE route with my sister as donor and I now have a lively 3 year old.  

It's difficult at this stage, especially after another BFN.  Wishing you all the best with whatever you decide to do
EG x


----------

